# UK Clinics and HFEA results- 2010



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

Does anybody know when the HFEA clinic data for 2010 is going to be published? All the clinics are still showing the 2009 results but I wondered when the more recent data will be published.


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Not sure if this is correct, but presumably the clinics must collate the outcomes from all cycles of tx that takes place in a given year for statistical analysis, so that would mean that the earliest date that this information could be collected and reported for 2010 would be October 2011 (ie 9 months after the last ET on or around 31.12.10 and then allowing for a further month for information to come from parents to the clinics, which would then pass on the info to HFEA).

A-Mx


----------



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

Omg! Of course! I am so thick. It just be toward the end of this year. Wow, I feel stupid for asking.


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

It's not that obvious, and I'm not certain, so don't give yourself a hard time!   I believe that many clinics give out their rolling data (eg outcomes for all tx in the 12 months to May 2010 as at the end of Feb 2011) - certainly CRM does - but without similar information from all other clinics, there is no way of comparing stats.  

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

If you ask clinics they have they last months pregnancy data and live births from 9 months before but heft's data is years behind as indue says.


----------

